# What do you think my Bf is at



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

I've been on the keto diet now for around 6 weeks went from about 20% Bodyfat would like peoples opinions now . I am 5ft 10 , 21 weigh around 190lb.


----------



## fishro (May 26, 2009)

**** mate i wouldnt worry about bf you look awesome .. whats your measurements out of interest ????


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I'd say your around the 10% mark, maybe 11%, more developed abs would define you even more-so, saying that you look ****ing good.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

how long you training mate? looking good!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

10-12% dude

doesnt matter about that . u look awsome

im guna call you black circle face man


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Also i think ur stood in my mums living room there mate


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Cheers lads , i've been training properly since i was 18 so around the 3 year mark. My measurements fishro are 31 inch waist , 16 inch arms relaxed , 44-45 inch chest (mostly back) legs last time i checked where 25 inch they need alot of work.


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Hahaha , like the new name . It is my mums living room something i dont know ? haha.

.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks exactly the same as my mums, except she has red cusions

keep up the gd work man , start a juornal


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

looking well mate. do you have any before pics?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

youve only been working at 3 year ?? ?? you must of had some muscle mass on you then before you started ? thats some mass to achive in 3 year.


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

I do somewhere mate , i will fish them out and get them scanned up later .


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

I was 8 stone wet through when i started i actually failed my initial royal marines medical because i was only 54kg and needed to be 60kg  haha


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

id say 10% to 12% as well mate


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

looking great man, so you went from 20% to that in 6 weeks? i'd say 12%, very well done


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Marinejacko said:


> I was 8 stone wet through when i started i actually failed my initial royal marines medical because i was only 54kg and needed to be 60kg  haha


Are you a royal marine? im getting fit to apply in august 

anyways id say about 10-12% aswell, u look massiive good job


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Cheers lads , do you think its possible to get to under 10% within two weeks ? Ex royal mate recently left after 5 years. Good time to be going in at the minute everyones going on ops (if thats what you want to do ) .


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking good man :thumbup1: Well done.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

guys what is the KETO diet?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

if you can look that good after 6 weeks then i want a try


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Its a variation on the atkins diet , use the search for proper info but it basically involves having alot of fats , moderate protein and very little to no carbs to induce the body into a state of ketosis.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Marinejacko said:


> Cheers lads , do you think its possible to get to under 10% within two weeks ? Ex royal mate recently left after 5 years. Good time to be going in at the minute everyones going on ops (if thats what you want to do ) .


I just want to be part of the best  been down there for a look at life course it was amasing. My only problem is ive got a slight squint from a football injury, but my eyesight in both eyes is practically perfect. ****tin the medical though because of it


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Everyone says that when they join mate but all the respect in the world wont pay the bills , one of the worst paid for what we do . If i was you i'd look more into the army (hate saying that ) but more money , better promotion prospects, But if you really want to go RM then good luck ...you'll need it


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Less carbs than fats.... tricks the body into using fat as fuel... "Ketosis"


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Marinejacko said:


> Everyone says that when they join mate but all the respect in the world wont pay the bills , one of the worst paid for what we do . If i was you i'd look more into the army (hate saying that ) but more money , better promotion prospects, But if you really want to go RM then good luck ...you'll need it


Thanks  i really am ****in the medical though, seem like such a waiste if i couldnt join after getting myself more than fit enough for it


----------



## tommy88 (Dec 15, 2009)

very impressive for only 6 weeks, I would say around the 12% mark.

Out of interest what was your daily diet like?


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

The medical is little more then a basic checkup , seriously as long as you can read the top two lines on the eye sight test then your fine.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

About 12% mate.

Hit the cardio enough and keep the diet tight and you won't be far from 10% in a few weeks

Good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Cheers mate , doing cardio 4x a week and im going to not have a refeed this weekend . Go on on holiday next weekend so want to be as low and depleted as possible so when i take some carbs in il blow up a bit .


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Marinejacko said:


> Cheers mate , doing cardio 4x a week and im going to not have a refeed this weekend . Go on on holiday next weekend so want to be as low and depleted as possible so when i take some carbs in il blow up a bit .


You vain bugger!!

That's what i'll be doing the end of the month


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Haha well all the hard work has to be of some use every now and again ...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Couldn't agree more mate.

Why get yourself in great shape and then not show it off to everybody


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Marinejacko said:


> I was 8 stone wet through when i started i actually failed my initial royal marines medical because i was only 54kg and needed to be 60kg  haha


Wow that's impressive mate. I started at 8 stone, just hit 10 stone recently so still skinny as hell. Pics like this remind me to not give up though!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

about 11 but with a bit of tan on you will be looking 8 or even 7%


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Marinejacko said:


> View attachment 59659
> View attachment 59658
> View attachment 59657
> 
> ...


if you get time could you add your keto diet to this ?

pics look great


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Exactly . I went on holiday last year at about 8% about 13.5 half stone wasn't even big but still got the usual roid head , **** taking from people yet the fattys with there tops off seemed to be left alone , seems like to be in good shape sometimes is funny to people . My keto diet was as follows

Breakfast - 4 whole eggs , 2 sausages, 20 grams almonds ,20 gram protein shake.

2 hours later- Steak , steamed veggies , 1 tbsp olive oil

Pre- WO - 1 tablespoon peanut butter, can of tuna.

PWO- 40 gram protein shake.

2-3 hours later. Steak , 30 grams almonds

2-3 hours later . can of tuna , 2 tsbp olive oil

Before bedtime - Protein shake , 2 tbsp peanut butter.


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting that, were your shakes made with milk or water ? am going to look into keto diet


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

In water mate, Also made a cock up on the diet was meant to put the meal was about 1 hour after workout.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good mate


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Marinejacko said:


> The medical is little more then a basic checkup , seriously as long as you can read the top two lines on the eye sight test then your fine.


Cheers pal  ive been so scared over it all. Atm joining means everything to me. and now ive got no excuses to stop me from getting even fitter!


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Looking brilliant mate, pics are some good motivation man!

Keep it up


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I think you Boyfriend is at home, That is what bf means yeah ?


----------



## tommy88 (Dec 15, 2009)

Any chance you can post you training and the level of cardio you have been doing if any?

And what meds you have been using again if any? Thanks


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

You got any before pics from 6weeks ago where you were at 20% BF?


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

tommy88 said:


> Any chance you can post you training and the level of cardio you have been doing if any?
> 
> And what meds you have been using again if any? Thanks


Second that!?


----------



## sascutts (Jun 28, 2010)

quick question they say eat 1g protein to 1lb of bodywait, but what if i have 25% bodyfat, would i be eating to much protein as not all my 250lbs is muscle


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Haha yes it means Boyfriend  .

My training routine is as follows . I try to keep rest to a minimum max of 2 mins rest between sets.

Monday legs- Squats 4 sets 12,10, 8 ,6 working upto 180kg for 6 reps

Legs extensions- 4 sets

Stiff leg deadlift - 4 sets

Hamstring curl - 4 sets

standing calf raise- 3 sets

Tues- Chest , tris.

Bench , incline bench , weighted dips , incline flys all four sets 12-10-8-6 rep range.

Tris - Lying skullcrusher superset with standing tricep extension with same bar

Pushdown superset with close grip pushup

4 sets each.

Weds - Shoulders - Bis

Shoulders- Standing military press- working upto 110kg for 6

Usual side raises , rear and front 4 sets of each

Biceps- Seated curl machine superset with standing dumbell curls

Standing barbell curl superset with seated hammercurl

Friday- Back

5 sets deadlift working upto 4 reps of 230kg

Barbell bent over row 4 sets

Pull downs - 4 sets

Seated cable row - 4 sets

High intensity cardio 20 mins , 3 times a weeks eod

Steady cardio upon rising 40 mins 3 times a week .

Gear wise - 1.5ml one rip eod , with half a ml of prop eod.


----------



## tommy88 (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks for that, just starting the same cycle as you with added T3,Clen and ECA should be interesting!


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Just do the T3 and clen mate , eca and clen work on the same receptors contrary to what some people say. I stayed on clen for 3 months before at 80mcg and got continued results.


----------



## tommy88 (Dec 15, 2009)

well i was going to run T3 and clen 2 days on 2 days off and chuck the ECA in on the off days


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

tommy88 said:


> well i was going to run T3 and clen 2 days on 2 days off and chuck the ECA in on the off days


That's the way I have changed to after speaking to Ausbuilt (another ukm member)


----------



## tommy88 (Dec 15, 2009)

yeah read a few articles Ausbuilt posted up will see how it plans out


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok mate whatever works for you , i've just always got what i needed from clen. ECA just seemed to make me feel like ive been doing speed and shrivel up my d*** haha.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

looking real good mate


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

That was me before the 6 week keto diet , thinking about 17% maybe more, calipers had me at twenty.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I think you Boyfriend is at home, That is what bf means yeah ?


If i new how to neg you i would.


----------

